# Ways To Sell Weed?



## Deion619 (Jan 3, 2012)

the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


----------



## asaph (Jan 3, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Sorry but I cannot help this comment...what do you think this site is? Drug dealing 101? We have enough issues growing and using our own medicine. I suggest forgetting about the balck market and getting a job.


what a lame ass comment. dealers are brave people who risk their own personal freedom for you to get high, and like the guy said, they're not even making enough PROFIT (yes that is still a legit word in our world to describe compensation for work, risk and losses) to make up for it, if med-bud isn't legal in your state, how you gonna get your medication (and I do wish you good health) without dealers? not to mention the millions of hard working folks who just want the relaxation at the end of the day?

you're a disgrace to the marijuana war. it's so sad this hypocrisy of fighting a war for marijuana and not even considering once the real soldiers who fight this war, the growers and the dealers - yes they are not always good and decent people, but this is the government's fault not the dealers' as a collective. 

*OP:*
sell only your own product and only to one person whom you completely trust after knowing him very long, and who has no connections to any kind of gangs criminals and especially not a criminal record, that's a big no no right there.

if you can't meet these terms, it may be very bad for you to start this business.


----------



## JamCE (Jan 3, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> sorry but i cannot help this comment...what do you think this site is? Drug dealing 101? We have enough issues growing and using our own medicine. I suggest forgetting about the balck market and getting a job.


thank you!


----------



## JamCE (Jan 3, 2012)

asaph said:


> what a lame ass comment. dealers are brave people who risk their own personal freedom for you to get high, and like the guy said, they're not even making enough PROFIT (yes that is still a legit word in our world to describe compensation for work, risk and losses) to make up for it, if med-bud isn't legal in your state, how you gonna get your medication (and I do wish you good health) without dealers? not to mention the millions of hard working folks who just want the relaxation at the end of the day?
> 
> you're a disgrace to the marijuana war. it's so sad this hypocrisy of fighting a war for marijuana *and not even considering once the real soldiers who fight this war, the growers and the dealers* - yes they are not always good and decent people, but *this is the government's fault not the dealers' as a collective. *
> 
> ...


I think someone needs to come back down a few notches....the real soldiers who fight this war? Come on man, just smoke your shit and get real!

The response to this thread is straight forward...not sure how hard it is to figure out common sense when it comes to selling excess weed if your truly a medical marijuana user. It doesn't need to be strategic on a forum. This forum is also not a militia or a place for fucking gangs to openly discuss how they are going to break the law...we go back to your "marijuana war"...take your BS somewhere else!


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 3, 2012)

haters on the thread already..


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Grow it maybe?

I do not condone this,but the logical answer would be to grow it surely???this forum advises people to grow ,not sell.It seems ludicrous,that the answer is within the forum you enquire..


----------



## SimonD (Jan 3, 2012)

Deion619 said:


> the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


Don't be ridiculous. There's no money in what you're thinking about doing and a whole lot of risk. Buying an ounce, 1.7g bags, are you kidding?

You want to make money selling weed? Learn how to grow it, do it really well, and you'll make a living. I don't know if I should sit here and teach Criminal Enterprise 101, though. lol

Simon


----------



## cues (Jan 3, 2012)

Thought this site was about NOT being involved with dealers.


----------



## asaph (Jan 3, 2012)

JamCE said:


> I think someone needs to come back down a few notches....the real soldiers who fight this war? Come on man, just smoke your shit and get real!
> 
> The response to this thread is straight forward...not sure how hard it is to figure out common sense when it comes to selling excess weed if your truly a medical marijuana user. It doesn't need to be strategic on a forum. This forum is also not a militia or a place for fucking gangs to openly discuss how they are going to break the law...we go back to your "marijuana war"...take your BS somewhere else!


guys, i'm totally happy for you that you got your medical cards. but not everyone does. the dealers' (even the OP) motives and aspirations are not to your judgement - you cannot and should not do that. Nor is his character or business convictions - everybody has their own business and everybody has to make a living - even people who work at "sacred jobs" like taking care of the weak, even they need to make money. So you can't go on accusing him or anybody else whom you haven't bought from in underweighting or over-charging etc. 

THE FACT IS that the basic problem of the dealer is the illegality of marijuana which is a completely false and unjust situation, to say the least. That alone is the heart of the struggle, and the only thing that separates marijuana dealers from pharmacies or supermarkets. So if you accept that marijuana should be completely legal for adults, you *cannot* libel mj dealers as doing something that is *inherently morally wrong*. As long as the dealer does not commit other crimes offending just laws (like ones that say you can't kill or steal etc.), and as long as they don't get filthy rich (like buying jet planes and stuff), *they are righteous angel soldiers who fight darkness. *

that is of course, unless you think that marijuana is wrong and should be illegal. in that case, you are not only an idiot, but are actually a part of darkness by yourself.

troll that.


----------



## asaph (Jan 3, 2012)

cues said:


> Thought this site was about NOT being involved with dealers.


not everyone can start a grow op in their house you know


----------



## asaph (Jan 3, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Excuse me Mr. Troll. How many drug dealers do you think would like to see prohibition ended? HMMM...ZERO. I used to buy from dealers, 'friends' that would sell under weight, lower quality 1/8ths for $60.00. If you wish to line the pockets of street thugs, the so called soldiers..that is your business. Personally I prefer to grow my own. But thank you for your kind words. Oh and BTW did you even read the OP? This guy is not looking to fight the war, he is not concerned with helping medically needy or the hard working folks. He wants an easy way too make money. $25.00 grams of street weed? Get real!


I would very very much like to see prohibition end.

I am not a street thug and and not a criminal of any kind. I'm not rich either, and I have a job. I want people to smoke, and I want compensation for the risk that I am taking. And believe me, where I'm from, 25$ p/gr is quite cheap.

Troll that.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 3, 2012)

Just go to Craigslist and see how they do it there...


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 3, 2012)

First you have to have a business plan. Buy dope, sell dope, right?
No, First you have to talk your dealer into selling you an OZ cheaper because there is no way to make much money otherwise so approach him with your business plan.
Tell him you know enough people to move luggage. If you start moving luggage, you get better deals.
Good luck. by the way if you are the affable type, dont do it.



Deion619 said:


> the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 3, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I do not have a card nor do I live in an MMJ state. Care-givers, clinic and co-op personnel, NORML members, people who walk the streets and collect petition signatures, Scientists, Doctors, Lawyers, High Times Magazine. There are your true Angels of mercy freedom fighters. I do not sell my medicine, I give it freely to members of my community that are in need. You sir a profiteer, praying on the needs of the real victims of the immoral and unethical war on drugs.



Then you are on the same exact side of the law the OP selling 1.7gram bags and the drug cartels selling 1.7 tons. Maybe you should be the one getting off your horse named hypocrisy and taking a look in the mirror......


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 3, 2012)

I love it how the truth and facts turn you into a troll.......


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 3, 2012)

HMMM...some troll just sent me a PM. I did not see it though he must be on my ignore list.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo,
i believe you informing all the people you dont want informing that your selling weed is a bad idea.I do not disagree with what you do,i do believe you provide a service ,at risk,i completely understand,and admire some sellers...
Best not telling everyone though!





asaph said:


> i am a ^%&^ %$#%@( and I would very very much like to see prohibition end.
> 
> I am not a street thug and and not a criminal of any kind. I'm not rich either, and I have a job. I want people to smoke, and I want compensation for the risk that I am taking. And believe me, where I'm from, 25$ p/gr is quite cheap.
> 
> Troll that.


----------



## asaph (Jan 3, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I do not have a card nor do I live in an MMJ state. Care-givers, clinic and co-op personnel, NORML members, people who walk the streets and collect petition signatures, Scientists, Doctors, Lawyers, High Times Magazine. There are your true Angels of mercy freedom fighters. I do not sell my medicine, I give it freely to members of my community that are in need. You sir a profiteer, praying on the needs of the real victims of the immoral and unethical war on drugs. When was the last time you saw a chemo-therapy patient suffering and handed them an eigth of medicine just because it is the right thing to do and not for what you can get out of it. I do it daily. So before you start accusing others of being a disgrace to the war, you should find out who you are talking to and look in the mirror.


so let me get this straight and clear. you grow your bud indoors, which costs you an unnegligible amount of money, and also risks your personal freedom and the health of you and people in the house (a minor but not negligible risk). and then you go and give that bud to people for free. 

if this is the case, I apologize for the things I said and take my hat off for you. You are either very rich and a philantrop as well, or really a generous person.


----------



## asaph (Jan 3, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> HMMM another troll heard from. Did you not see the last piece of my post? I give medicine away to those who need it. But you did not see the need to include that in your reply to me. You are a trouble starting hate mongering troll and you are dismissed. Oh thank the RIU admin for the ignore button. View attachment 1970911


but he's right! you being a very generous and good person giving bud away doesn't make it legal! and doesn't allow you to criticize other people who CANNOT give what they produce for free just like that. Like you wouldn't go and buy buds off the street for a stranger, even a chemo patient, would you? well, from what you said maybe you would - and that truly is admirable - but doesnt give you a right to criticize.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 3, 2012)

I do not criticize the people earning a living off their compassion. If you read what the OP said, he is looking for an easy way too make good profit. Not to help ohers. I am not rich, nor particularly philanthropic. I lost several members of my family due to cancer and the treatments required to fight it. I was at my Father's side, my Grandmother's, my first wife, and my best childhood friend. And I will soon be attending my sister-in-laws funeral she is now stage 4. If you see enough people suffering in pain, begging to be allowed to die you tend to become compassionate. Co-op and clinic operators, the Norml organization, care-givers and the people I named previously and more should be allowed to earn a living off of what they do. I too have a couple of people I accept payment from...to cover my costs, my job pays my bills. I have a couple of other people who cannot afford to pay attention let alone buy mdicine thanks to their medical bills. I am not a martyr, I am not trying to set myself up to be 'holier than thou' I don't even as you say criticize. I do detest people that feed off the suffering of others. If dealers want too sell their sub-par street weed to stoners who want only to get high, more power to them. However, their involvement in the black market goes to furthering the authorities need to 'crack down' on drugs. Everyone who thinks, also understands that if it is legal, all the profit is gone. Accept the profit of helping others in need. That is my point. And if you do not understand, that is fine. You have a right to disagree with other's opinions. But those who picture themselves as some kind of crusader because they are selling a medicine for profit only, are keeping prohibition alive. I will no longer argue this point. This thread is done as far as I am concerned. I accept your apology and please accept mine for trying to show the truth.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2012)

Expect this thread to be closed when a moderator see's it 

This isn't a site for drug dealers.

And if you can't work out how to increase your margins at this gram by gram level, then you should probably go back to school for a few years.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Jan 4, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I do not criticize the people earning a living off their compassion. If you read what the OP said, he is looking for an easy way too make good profit. Not to help ohers. I am not rich, nor particularly philanthropic. I lost several members of my family due to cancer and the treatments required to fight it. I was at my Father's side, my Grandmother's, my first wife, and my best childhood friend. And I will soon be attending my sister-in-laws funeral she is now stage 4. If you see enough people suffering in pain, begging to be allowed to die you tend to become compassionate. Co-op and clinic operators, the Norml organization, care-givers and the people I named previously and more should be allowed to earn a living off of what they do. I too have a couple of people I accept payment from...to cover my costs, my job pays my bills. I have a couple of other people who cannot afford to pay attention let alone buy mdicine thanks to their medical bills. I am not a martyr, I am not trying to set myself up to be 'holier than thou' I don't even as you say criticize. I do detest people that feed off the suffering of others. If dealers want too sell their sub-par street weed to stoners who want only to get high, more power to them. However, their involvement in the black market goes to furthering the authorities need to 'crack down' on drugs. Everyone who thinks, also understands that if it is legal, all the profit is gone. Accept the profit of helping others in need. That is my point. And if you do not understand, that is fine. You have a right to disagree with other's opinions. But those who picture themselves as some kind of crusader because they are selling a medicine for profit only, are keeping prohibition alive. I will no longer argue this point. This thread is done as far as I am concerned. I accept your apology and please accept mine for trying to show the truth.


You are either not as compassionate as you think you are, or you are a deluded crazy crazy man that does not under stand America. If you think recreational marijuana use should stay criminal you are not that compassionate. I would never use the word compassionate to describe anyone who thinks non-violent people who don't damage society in any matter should be thrown in jail. Our jail/prison system is an awful place, that can turn non-criminal's into hardened criminals. It's basically a crime school. If you think that's where healthy people that smoke weed belong, you have little compassion for others and are only able to feel compassion to those you can relate to (others whom suffered the tragedy of cancer). Feeling a kinship to those who've gone through the same thing that has ravaged your family doesn't make you a highly compassionate person, it makes you human. 

If you're only problem is he wants to make money, well then I don't know what to say to you, it's a shame for you the USSR fell. If I were to open a restaurant and I say I want to make a good profit, is that wrong? This kid wants to start a business venture, and he wants it to be profitable. Welcome to America, that's capitalism for you. I would be more concerned if he said, "I want to sell weed, but I don't want to make money I much rather it hemorrhage my bank account." The kid wants to make a decent living working with a plant I am assuming he loves. Haven't you ever heard the saying "If you love what you do you'll never have to work a day in your life."? Everyone wants to be successful, and a cubicle isn't for everyone. I don't think the OP is this evil profiteer you paint him to be, he just trying to get by like the rest of us.


Regarding the OP, illegally selling marijuana is dangerous, thankless work, that quite frankly doesn't pay well enough. It's not going to make you rich, and it's highly unlikely to even pay your bills. You'd be better off spending your effort getting your friends together and start going door to door collecting signatures to get medical marijuana on the ballet in 2012.


----------



## asaph (Jan 4, 2012)

i agree. with all the esteem to your generosity and good will unto others, you could use some humility. you shouldn't go criticizing others, even if they want to make money. That's just bad manners.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 4, 2012)

bkbbudz dosent even grow. His roommate probably wont allow it. He gets in enough trouble just being on RIU......


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 4, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I do not criticize the people earning a living off their compassion. If you read what the OP said, he is looking for an easy way too make good profit. Not to help ohers. I am not rich, nor particularly philanthropic. I lost several members of my family due to cancer and the treatments required to fight it. I was at my Father's side, my Grandmother's, my first wife, and my best childhood friend. And I will soon be attending my sister-in-laws funeral she is now stage 4. If you see enough people suffering in pain, begging to be allowed to die you tend to become compassionate. Co-op and clinic operators, the Norml organization, care-givers and the people I named previously and more should be allowed to earn a living off of what they do. I too have a couple of people I accept payment from...to cover my costs, my job pays my bills. I have a couple of other people who cannot afford to pay attention let alone buy mdicine thanks to their medical bills. I am not a martyr, I am not trying to set myself up to be 'holier than thou' I don't even as you say criticize. I do detest people that feed off the suffering of others. If dealers want too sell their sub-par street weed to stoners who want only to get high, more power to them. However, their involvement in the black market goes to furthering the authorities need to 'crack down' on drugs. Everyone who thinks, also understands that if it is legal, all the profit is gone. Accept the profit of helping others in need. That is my point. And if you do not understand, that is fine. You have a right to disagree with other's opinions. But those who picture themselves as some kind of crusader because they are selling a medicine for profit only, are keeping prohibition alive. I will no longer argue this point. This thread is done as far as I am concerned. I accept your apology and please accept mine for trying to show the truth.


Dismissed.......


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 4, 2012)

Simple answer. Sell yer $25 bags at 1.5g, and you will make $65 more on each ounce.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2012)

asaph said:


> guys, i'm totally happy for you that you got your medical cards. but not everyone does. the dealers' (even the OP) motives and aspirations are not to your judgement - you cannot and should not do that. Nor is his character or business convictions - everybody has their own business and everybody has to make a living - even people who work at "sacred jobs" like taking care of the weak, even they need to make money. So you can't go on accusing him or anybody else whom you haven't bought from in underweighting or over-charging etc.
> 
> THE FACT IS that the basic problem of the dealer is the illegality of marijuana which is a completely false and unjust situation, to say the least. That alone is the heart of the struggle, and the only thing that separates marijuana dealers from pharmacies or supermarkets. So if you accept that marijuana should be completely legal for adults, you *cannot* libel mj dealers as doing something that is *inherently morally wrong*. As long as the dealer does not commit other crimes offending just laws (like ones that say you can't kill or steal etc.), and as long as they don't get filthy rich (like buying jet planes and stuff), *they are righteous angel soldiers who fight darkness. *
> 
> ...


OMG, that is quite possibly the most profound post I've ever read on here. Seriously, if I could give you 10 of my personal reps, I would.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 5, 2012)

*If you are 18 or under, YOU MUST LEAVE NOW.*
We are serious about this.

If at anytime you make it known that you are under the age of 18, we will delete your account and all of your posts. This is not a joke, please come back when you are over 18. Although the administrators and moderators of rollitup.org will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Rollitup.org or Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By clicking the Agree button, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise _*vio*__*lative of any laws. It is strictly prohibitted to post any message related to drug-exchange, trafficing or drug-dealing. *_The owners of Rollitup.org have the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.
By clicking the Agree button, you confirm that you are over the age of 18.
By clicking the agree button you confirm that you do not work or are associated with any government agency, and information obtained through this site will be inadmissible in a court of law.
By_* clicking the agree button you agree that you will be growing marijuana for medicinal use only, you also agree that you are licensed by your state to grow marijuana for medical purposes.*_

You agreed to this when you signed up. This thread is in violation of the rules and policies of this site.


----------



## asaph (Jan 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> *If you are 18 or under, YOU MUST LEAVE NOW.*
> We are serious about this.
> 
> If at anytime you make it known that you are under the age of 18, we will delete your account and all of your posts. This is not a joke, please come back when you are over 18. Although the administrators and moderators of rollitup.org will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Rollitup.org or Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> ...


fuck that
_*what, you gonna tell on him?
*_
bkbbudz, while this is a more intricate discussion about morality that can be expanded to further places, I do not think you are right on this one. I also don't think 'commerce' is a good thing, and Carl Marx's ideas are neo-liberal compared to my ideals about economy and society. I may be anti-american on this one but I do think money is the root of all evil. well, most anyway.

But then, how could you blame someone for something they have no control of? The guy in the post has no control over legalization or criminalization, and I'm sure that given the opportunity, he would have made an a priori choice of legalizing it, and go on dealing meth or something if it's so important for him to be a drug lord. Of course, I can't tell, and neither can you, and *what you're saying is really stupid. *

I dunno what crime you are talking about - who's breeding what? seriously, you blame the victim for the crime? I think you got it all mixed up. If people stopped dealing marijuana, i don't think it would assist the cause of legality in any way. And even if it did, that is not a reasonable price to pay. *Without dealers there would only be marijuana for growers. *Not everyone can grow. And if a dealer can't charge 60$ for whatever it is, he won't deal. Cuz it's hardly worth the risk even at 60$. that's (a part of) the price we all pay for illegality. You have anything to say about that, go to the ones in charge, not the poor dealer kid. Like I said, your own generosity does not give you that right.

by the way - you should look up the word 'profiteering' and then the word (making) 'profit' and read about the difference. While one is a legitimate business behavior in our world (and while it has an inherent wrong, it is a collective wrong of capitalism and not a personal one), the other is illegitimate and immoral by any standard, and can be likened to stealing. Drug dealers are not profiteering, they are profiting under persecution. And since this persecution is unjust to begin with, the drug dealers are just as long as they don't steal. Do you understand that?


----------



## asaph (Jan 5, 2012)

it's very interesting to see how while we here are having discussions like fucking aristotle, half of RIU are partying on a thread in the very same forum:

https://www.rollitup.org/black-briefcase/493556-how-much-weed-blowjob-worth.html


----------



## JamCE (Jan 5, 2012)

asaph said:


> fuck that
> _*what, you gonna tell on him?
> *_
> bkbbudz, while this is a more intricate discussion about morality that can be expanded to further places, I do not think you are right on this one. I also don't think 'commerce' is a good thing, and Carl Marx's ideas are neo-liberal compared to my ideals about economy and society. I may be anti-american on this one but I do think money is the root of all evil. well, most anyway.
> ...


Your so right! I mean fuck following any kinda rules and obeying the law. Right On!

Because this guy trying to make an extra buck to feed his little kids by reaching out to us upper class medical cannabis intellectuals deserves to be heard even if it breaks the rules on discussing drug deals and breaking the law.

Shut your damn mouth! You're just spitting and ranting on about hypothetical's! I see you have a little DRAMA QUEEN in you asaphhh!


----------



## Mr420man (Jan 5, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I do not criticize the people earning a living off their compassion. If you read what the OP said, he is looking for an easy way too make good profit. Not to help ohers. I am not rich, nor particularly philanthropic. I lost several members of my family due to cancer and the treatments required to fight it. I was at my Father's side, my Grandmother's, my first wife, and my best childhood friend. And I will soon be attending my sister-in-laws funeral she is now stage 4. If you see enough people suffering in pain, begging to be allowed to die you tend to become compassionate. Co-op and clinic operators, the Norml organization, care-givers and the people I named previously and more should be allowed to earn a living off of what they do. I too have a couple of people I accept payment from...to cover my costs, my job pays my bills. I have a couple of other people who cannot afford to pay attention let alone buy mdicine thanks to their medical bills. I am not a martyr, I am not trying to set myself up to be 'holier than thou' I don't even as you say criticize. I do detest people that feed off the suffering of others. If dealers want too sell their sub-par street weed to stoners who want only to get high, more power to them. However, their involvement in the black market goes to furthering the authorities need to 'crack down' on drugs. Everyone who thinks, also understands that if it is legal, all the profit is gone. Accept the profit of helping others in need. That is my point. And if you do not understand, that is fine. You have a right to disagree with other's opinions. But those who picture themselves as some kind of crusader because they are selling a medicine for profit only, are keeping prohibition alive. I will no longer argue this point. This thread is done as far as I am concerned. I accept your apology and please accept mine for trying to show the truth.


why so much cancer in your family? thats ridiculous


----------



## asaph (Jan 5, 2012)

JamCE said:


> Your so right! I mean fuck following any kinda rules and obeying the law. Right On!
> 
> Because this guy trying to make an extra buck to feed his little kids by reaching out to us upper class medical cannabis intellectuals deserves to be heard even if it breaks the rules on discussing drug deals and breaking the law.
> 
> Shut your damn mouth! You're just spitting and ranting on about hypothetical's! I see you have a little DRAMA QUEEN in you asaphhh!


you are everything that's rotten about america


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr420man said:


> why so much cancer in your family? thats ridiculous


Now this is a compassionate and worthy question to ask anyone +rep!

I don't think there is statistically more cancer in my immediate family then in any other. I have lost my Father and Grandmother. My sister in law is obviously not a blood relation.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread was brought to the site Administrator's attention a day ago and he decided to let it ride. There are things you can not change in life and, for your own health and sanity, it's best just to go with it. You can't change human nature, human need or human greed. You can't change the laws of supply and demand. When there is a need, there is also a greed and someone will supply whatever is necessary to fill that need - legality or morality be damned. If you don't want to buy from "dealers", then don't; it's as simple as that and you can pat yourself on the back and believe you have made a difference in the world. But if you're out of weed, you gotta get it from somewhere; you can't wait on the pot fairy to put it under your pillow and you can't plant a seed and be smoking your weed the next week or even the next month. 

As for the forum rules... We all know what this forum is about. Some "rules" are in place just so they don't get shut down. You can buy seeds from breeders or distributors but you have to agree that you are only buying them "for educational purposes only". Yeah right; that's why we plunk down big bucks for 5 feminized seeds - for education. Take what you need, live and let live and don't have an aneurism over things you can't possibly change. That's how I roll anyway.


----------



## asaph (Jan 5, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I am thinking I am going to ask one of my mod friends to close this ridiculous thread. I was not intending to be offensive in my reply to this 1 post wonder of a member. Do you see the *FIRST* word in my reply? This was not a how do I start a legitimate enterprise question. It was a How can I maximize my profit by selling mother nature at the highest prices I can get question.
> 
> It was you who came in this debate swinging and making the first shots. And if you do not understand that prohibition breeds crime, I suggest you watch any gangster film, prohibition era documentary, anti-marijuana propaganda film, or just go to your local grab and go dime bag neighborhood that is in every city in the country and count the guns. Or better yet, buy some property in Mexico and start growing. If you take this last suggestion, no need to bring any hats with you in the move.
> 
> ...


yes, of course prohibition breeds crime, that's granted. I thought you were referring to dealers breeding crime. Anyway, your first word was the only appropriate thing in that post. It doesn't matter if it's just friends or family or if it's 60 or 70$ or if you just pay your bills or also go on a little vacation with the extra money. it's a moral thing to do, and trying to figure out a profitable business model in a related (and disclaimed) website is an appropriate part of it. 

I'm glad we have come to an agreement about that. prohibition is indeed not our fault, nor his. Next time have some humility and don't be so quick to judge your fellow user.


----------



## Pissinyourtropicana (Jan 6, 2012)

Lmao roll it up = more extremist and hippocritical jerks then kkk+al kayduh. Traffickers are the front line defenses to your home grows. Legit or not, if dea wasn't running around after suspect cartel linked pot dealers they'd be kickin in your prescribed home and violating your rights. Call them dealers immoral of whatever you want but without them majority of all these people on here wouldn't know what gods green gift was. Plus haters hate


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 6, 2012)

Pissinyourtropicana said:


> Lmao roll it up = more extremist and hippocritical jerks then kkk+al kayduh. Traffickers are the front line defenses to your home grows. Legit or not, if dea wasn't running around after suspect cartel linked pot dealers they'd be kickin in your prescribed home and violating your rights. Call them dealers immoral of whatever you want but without them majority of all these people on here wouldn't know what gods green gift was. Plus haters hate


Hypocritical, back peddling, changing their story like a politician seem to be a few members way of trying to fit in. This thread has one of those. And you are so correct that the boys on the streets selling are most definitely has the DEA/ect... using resources that very easily could be used to kick the door in on our personal grows......


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL.. if I bought a 1.7g bag I would need a seed or something in the bag to grow so I could get high from that.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 6, 2012)

I am still trying to figure out were he came up with the money to buy a scale that can accurately measure a 1.7g bag..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm interested in some clarification then.

Which forum rules are supposed to be kept and which are there simply for legal purposes? I mean does it mean it's fine for a 15 year odl to openly use the forum? Or maybe pornography? Now all i'm left with is the notion that the rules mean anything. Without a list of which are actually supposed to be kept, and which can happily be broken, it seems perfectly reasonable for anyone to violate anything and say oh well, thought it was there purely to keep the site open. seems silly. Either enforece the rules or don't bother with them. As far as i'm aware, the forum has a requirement to uphold the rules that might get it shut down, not simply get people to agree to them and then plain ignore them. I guess if everyone starts spamming the forum with kiddie porn, it doesn't really matter, so long as there was a forum rule in place that people agreed not to violate. Just seems daft.


----------



## asaph (Jan 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm interested in some clarification then.
> 
> Which forum rules are supposed to be kept and which are there simply for legal purposes? I mean does it mean it's fine for a 15 year odl to openly use the forum? Or maybe pornography? Now all i'm left with is the notion that the rules mean anything. Without a list of which are actually supposed to be kept, and which can happily be broken, it seems perfectly reasonable for anyone to violate anything and say oh well, thought it was there purely to keep the site open. seems silly. Either enforece the rules or don't bother with them. As far as i'm aware, the forum has a requirement to uphold the rules that might get it shut down, not simply get people to agree to them and then plain ignore them. I guess if everyone starts spamming the forum with kiddie porn, it doesn't really matter, so long as there was a forum rule in place that people agreed not to violate. Just seems daft.


that is super idiotic
this site is ABOUT breaking some rules...

"where a rule is unjust and unfair, a man is not only allowed to disobey it, he is obligated to do so (under relevant circumstances)". 
- inaccurate but loyal quote, who was it, Jefferson? Edison? whatever.


sorry you got beat up in school so much.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

asaph said:


> that is super idiotic
> this site is ABOUT breaking some rules...
> 
> "where a rule is unjust and unfair, a man is not only allowed to disobey it, he is obligated to do so (under relevant circumstances)".
> ...


Then i'll go ahead and post kiddie porn and not get in trouble 

You seem to miss the point. If a moderator is saying that it doesn't matter about breaking rules, we just name them to stay happy with the law, does that mean it's fine for me to post porn even though there is a rule saying not to? Because a moderator just said that rules don't really mean squat. Never specified which 

I like the notion of me being super idiotic yet you can't comprehend how to get your point across in a single post. Don't worry though, it doesn't matter if i'm being abusive towards you, so long as i've clicked i agree in the terms and conditions section, it doesn't actually matter if i then violate that  So long as i clicked i accept and they list it as a rule, i can still be as abusive as i like. 

See what i'm getting at. Without clarification, any of the supposed forum rules can now be viewed as irrelevant.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 7, 2012)

I do not speak with the authority of the site owner, the admin, or the global mods. Use your head; what are we doing here? We're growing marijuana. I'm buying 1/2 oz tonight because I'm out. So the OP is asking a rhetorical question and expecting rhetorical answers. "Not that I want to sell weed but if I were, how would be the best way to do it?" There is the element of plausible denial; something every politician learns in his first day of political science. Surely you know better than to post kiddy porn on here (or anywhere else). If you can't figure it out, then don't break any of the rules, but I refuse to believe you're that dim; I know better.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 7, 2012)

devise an attractive package, and come up with a jingle.......
"if ya think its heaven, but its not......its my pot"
silly question


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 7, 2012)

grow your own and sell by the ounce. what's an average yield on a plant? An oz? 2 if your setup is dope.. 
after you harvest decide what you want to smoke (keep ypur own stash) and sell the rest
each ounce after you take out your stash would be pocket money.. but that's if you grow. 

if your slanging build you customers and you be the middle man.. 
sell oz.'s collect cash and reup daily (always having the good in deck) 

i don't sell.. i have some pretty cool friends tho


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a buddy who started selling grams in vaccum seal bags. 
kinda cool but 2 problems: 
1. you can't smell the weed 
2. if he skimps you (most don't but you never know) its a done deal either way. 

he does it to look "professional" it's a waste if money and effort to look cool
threads cool.. goodshit get your money


----------



## JamCE (Jan 8, 2012)

asaph said:


> you are everything that's rotten about america


It is funny you tell me that I am what is rotten about America; yet you compare angels of darkness with fucking marijuana dealers and this crusade you call the "marijuana war"! You sound like you have had a fair share at making this America equally as rotten if your talking about marijuana dealers and the war they fight.

Either way though, no matter what I say your dumb ass is still going to say something even more idiotic and end it with "troll that". 

I am also very impressed you recognize when you are "trolling". Superb! 

Sir, I assure you that all in which you meet from this day forward will say your forum name when they sneeze! I am very proud to have only met you briefly and that you will fly immediately out of my life as soon as you opened your uneducated mouth in this thread.

Asaph - 
this thread continues to be an ass-sore on these forums because of your "troll that" efforts. I commend your never quit attitude; though you could improve a bit in the DRAMA QUEEN department!


----------



## asaph (Jan 8, 2012)

JamCE said:


> It is funny you tell me that I am what is rotten about America; yet you compare angels of darkness with fucking marijuana dealers and this crusade you call the "marijuana war"! You sound like you have had a fair share at making this America equally as rotten if your talking about marijuana dealers and the war they fight.
> 
> Either way though, no matter what I say your dumb ass is still going to say something even more idiotic and end it with "troll that".
> 
> ...


kinda hard to follow, your sentences aren't clear.

I don't live in America, so I can give you an external perspective about why it's rotten (because of you).

Also, I don't know why it's so hard for you guys to discuss. This is what a forum is about. It doesn't matter if the OP is with us or if he'll see this in two years or never. True that we've gone a bit of a way from the original question, but you were the ones who took that turn instead of answering the damn question or just keeping your mouth shut when you have nothing constructive to say. You chose to be lame about it, and now we've been like, discussing and shit. And you lost the argument cuz you're wrong about the whole thing.


----------



## asaph (Jan 8, 2012)

yep, deleting all posts is indeed a way to make your glorious victory recognized.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 8, 2012)

To the OP..,At glastonbury festival in the uk, i have seen people selling 'enough tabacco,rizla and weed for two spliff for a tenner', the salespitch is just repeated as the vendor meanders through the tents and crowds.. bloody genious?


Deion619 said:


> the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 8, 2012)

I wouldnt worry about being dismissed or being added too a certain persons ignore list. Just like many of the other stances he takes he will flip flop. I am pretty sure the name of his high horse is Hypocrisy....


----------



## asaph (Jan 8, 2012)

your plants don't look so great.


----------



## deza (Jan 8, 2012)

america is so over priced in weed... australia its about $15 / gram


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread is fucking gay.. so much DRAMA

did you ever think that this thread has gone on long enough that whoever is admin. is laughing at the fact that grown men are typing to eachother talking shit like 2 bitches in Victoria Secrets fighting over Pink panties. If you guys talked to your actual girlfriend - as much as you log-in to see some stupid ass posts a 15 year old kid put (no offense) - you would be gettin some every night hahahahahahahahahahaha (stopping to breathe) hahahahahahabsbx cbanzbcb!! 

let this kid smoke some weed and make his own money..


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 8, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Neither does your mother but that did'nt stop cowboy.


im not just some guy.. but damn fool your HELLA funny.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jh1qN88SDhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1qN88SDhM[/video]

Mentoring is so much fun.....the youngins eventually will get it....


----------



## stonerman (Jan 8, 2012)

yea, a lot of people on here are against the illegal market of marijuana. But I knew a guy that used to sell pre rolled blunts, all packaged up. I don't think he would put more then a gram of weed in each one, mix it with some tobacco, roll it up, and plastic wrap it. He would sell those for 20 bucks a piece. 1.7 grams for 25 bucks? you could roll up two blunts, and make forty. But I think their more of a thing to sell at parties. Another way some people get a little extra money is by adding weight to their weed. If your weed is quite dry, you can stick anything moist in it (carrot, celery etc in a sealed bag with weed) and the dry weed will take in some moisture over the course of a day or two. just my 2 cents


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 8, 2012)

stonerman said:


> yea, a lot of people on here are against the illegal market of marijuana. But I knew a guy that used to sell pre rolled blunts, all packaged up. I don't think he would put more then a gram of weed in each one, mix it with some tobacco, roll it up, and plastic wrap it. He would sell those for 20 bucks a piece. 1.7 grams for 25 bucks? you could roll up two blunts, and make forty. But I think their more of a thing to sell at parties. Another way some people get a little extra money is by adding weight to their weed. If your weed is quite dry, you can stick anything moist in it (carrot, celery etc in a sealed bag with weed) and the dry weed will take in some moisture over the course of a day or two. just my 2 cents


How do you think Donald Trump got started? *&#8220;ENDEAVORING TO PERSEVERE&#8221;

*http://rightwingnuthouse.com/archives/2006/06/20/endeavoring-to-persevere/


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;v0mb0_SUx-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mb0_SUx-A[/video]......................


----------



## lime73 (Jan 9, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> bkbbudz dosent even grow. His roommate probably wont allow it. He gets in enough trouble just being on RIU......


that is a false accusation! again with the insults to bkb.....why do you do this? do you get pleasure out of it....insulting RIU members? 

I thought you knew better!


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;kMqGuF8VoRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMqGuF8VoRo[/video]

Just for the Martin and Lewis show.........


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 9, 2012)

I stand by what I post. I dont go erasing posts at a later time to make myself look better. You know some person in this very thread have done it too save themselves from self contradiction.....wonder who that could be?????


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;0MhEZq4JjRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MhEZq4JjRo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;qlDN5I9zN5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlDN5I9zN5Q[/video]

Guess this would be an example of how not too do it.....


----------



## taekwondoguy (Jan 9, 2012)

^ lol some people just don't have any sense.


----------



## smoothforyou2 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey youngman if you are thinking about selling you should really think about what it entails and what the risks are. I personally think if you are already asking these type of question and it just isnt coming natural to you i think you should probably choose a different career. have you thought about getting busted can you handle the time without becoming a rat. i do suggest thinking of another trade its a shady buisness and the longer you do it the more it will become you pretty soon you wont ever want a real job and thats foolish. Have you ever met a old sucessful drug dealer few and far between buddy its a cold world out there son.


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 16, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> [video=youtube;qldn5i9zn5q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qldn5i9zn5q[/video]


fucking dumbass


----------



## cannabutt (Jan 16, 2012)

Stupid fucking thread!!! 

The OP must be a member using another IP!? 
1 post wonder and you lot are bitting like fuck


----------



## bongsnblunts13 (Jan 17, 2012)

very well put !!! growing up i was a street soldier then moved on to fighting stupid wars oversees for the government now i suffer mentally but will be getting out next month and can't wait to start burning greenery again to ease my mind!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 17, 2012)

haha what an amusing thread, which serves to confirm my suspicions ... this site seems to be heavily populated by noobs at the moment 
i thought the kids had gone back to school


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 18, 2012)

I see BK Broiler went through and selectively deleted some of his posts. Kulong in disguise....


----------



## whufc (Jan 29, 2012)

Entertaining thread . . . Anyway ive noticed you guys in USA seem to pay a lot for weed, 1.7g for $25 is crazy, i get 3.5g for £25 here of stinking bud usually, sometimes cheaper if u know the right people. As for a good way to sell weed well the current trend in the UK is to pick up an oz for 200 and sell 1g for £10. Providing you don't smoke any you can make £80 profit on each ounce!


----------



## NiKEUS (Jan 29, 2012)

whufc said:


> Entertaining thread . . . Anyway ive noticed you guys in USA seem to pay a lot for weed, 1.7g for $25 is crazy, i get 3.5g for £25 here of stinking bud usually, sometimes cheaper if u know the right people. As for a good way to sell weed well the current trend in the UK is to pick up an oz for 200 and sell 1g for £10. Providing you don't smoke any you can make £80 profit on each ounce!


thats a good price lol dealers here are at 1.5-1.8 for £20 :O


----------



## whufc (Jan 29, 2012)

NiKEUS said:


> thats a good price lol dealers here are at 1.5-1.8 for £20 :O


Thats quite pricey bro, people in my area would rarely accept anything less than 2g for 20quid, there again when i went to London i noticed a lot of my 20bags were under 2g but the bud was nice, i have also heard quite a few horror story's from friends in Scotland & Ireland as well, people banging out mid grade for £20 a gram over there!


----------



## STACKB (Jan 29, 2012)

If you cant figure this shit out on your own, you shouldnt be selling anyway brotha man! Be smart be safe.


----------



## NiKEUS (Jan 30, 2012)

whufc said:


> Thats quite pricey bro, people in my area would rarely accept anything less than 2g for 20quid, there again when i went to London i noticed a lot of my 20bags were under 2g but the bud was nice, i have also heard quite a few horror story's from friends in Scotland & Ireland as well, people banging out mid grade for £20 a gram over there!


Near London funnily enough, thats why I grow my own I've heard rumours of people paying 260 for an Oz.


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Street pharmacy 101 read it.


----------



## NBPaintballer (Jan 31, 2012)

lol get the biggest quantities you can afford of the best stuff for the cheapest price possible, and attempt to make the largest amount of revenue from your own initial purchase(s)


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2012)

some crazy comments on this thread, i like how the NOW legal people like to give a hard to to the illegal goings on that helped them to become legal in the first place. if it wasn't for illegal activities of people selling prohibition would have won and no one would have the right to grow, oxymoron? you may say people lobbying etc is why you are where you are but if it wasn't for the illegal contributions thousands possibly millions wouldn't even know what marijuana was let alone about the healing propertys it possesses. may be time for some to have a think about what they would do if there legal grows, consumption was to become illegal?


----------



## lozac123 (Jan 31, 2012)

i havent bought weed for a while now, but someone on the forum told me an oz is 450 euro atm in ireland.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have to ask this question... You shouldn't be even considering selling weed.
Mute subject


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know where your located or if your in the suburbs, country or city but a lot of cities in the East Coast don't sell by weight when it comes to small amounts you speak of. Usually they sell twenties (dub's) and they say they're a gram each but there more like 0.8g. Which means if you bag up all 28g you will have 35 dub's which comes out to $700usd! I hope this helps you. I use jewelry baggies with different designs on them. You can get like a 100 baggies in a pack for $3 bucks.


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 1, 2012)

hhhm this is interesting. no you should not sell weed for the profit of a 100$. a good rule of thumb as far a business go is a 33% profit minimum also dude this isnt really a place to be lookin for answers like that this thread need to be deleted. all that bullshit about medicine this and that most of its not true most people treat weed like beer which isnt good, but its not that bad either. i would rather deal with a bunch of stoned people than drunk ones. some people tho they do need the meds others to balance their behavior but most just for a break at the end of the day.


----------



## whufc (Feb 1, 2012)

NiKEUS said:


> Near London funnily enough, thats why I grow my own I've heard rumours of people paying 260 for an Oz.


The problem i find lately is that people are so desperate for good stuff dealers will keep raising there prices knowing eventually some idiot will pay 260 for an oz, i remember the days in east London when guys were shifting out oz at 125, them days are over bro, i think the governments cannabis crack down in 2004 changed a lot in England's city's.


----------



## NiKEUS (Feb 2, 2012)

whufc said:


> The problem i find lately is that people are so desperate for good stuff dealers will keep raising there prices knowing eventually some idiot will pay 260 for an oz, i remember the days in east London when guys were shifting out oz at 125, them days are over bro, i think the governments cannabis crack down in 2004 changed a lot in England's city's.


stronger prohibition = prices up + organised crime taking over as there is more money to be made.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 2, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> i havent bought weed for a while now, but someone on the forum told me an oz is 450 euro atm in ireland.


Yep, Iv heard of people paying &#8364;600, but these people would be somewhat simple. Iv gotten nice homegrown for &#8364;300 an ounce, which is fair enough if its really nice.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 2, 2012)

alphawolf.hack said:


> hhhm this is interesting. no you should not sell weed for the profit of a 100$. a good rule of thumb as far a business go is a 33% profit minimum also dude this isnt really a place to be lookin for answers like that this thread need to be deleted. all that bullshit about medicine this and that most of its not true most people treat weed like beer which isnt good, but its not that bad either. i would rather deal with a bunch of stoned people than drunk ones. some people tho they do need the meds others to balance their behavior but most just for a break at the end of the day.


I personally think as long as people are productive and don't put others at risk, I don't give a shit how much they smoke out. Smoking isn't wrong as long as those two conditions are met, who cares if it's for medication, social smoking, before the cinema, etc or relaxation, whatever?!

I say fire it up.


----------



## vapin (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, down in Miami you can buy a quarter ounce of some decent bud for around $70 and sell it in .6-.8g baggies for $10 netting a profit of $20-$35. Growing or pushing big weight is the only way to make real money from selling weed.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

dr2brains said:


> I don't know where your located or if your in the suburbs, country or city but a lot of cities in the East Coast don't sell by weight when it comes to small amounts you speak of. Usually they sell twenties (dub's) and they say they're a gram each but there more like 0.8g. Which means if you bag up all 28g you will have 35 dub's which comes out to $700usd! I hope this helps you. I use jewelry baggies with different designs on them. You can get like a 100 baggies in a pack for $3 bucks.


He can only do .8 dubbs if he got some "exotics"/Haze/etc quality (top shelf for you west coasters).....
Otherwise its 1.0 all day.... and if you got .8's you may wanna think about doin 3 for fifty....
Hes a noob so hell be charged $5- for the empties not $3-.....LoL
I laugh but its true....


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 3, 2012)

goes for £25 for a 1/8th for certain types or £10 a g for others and then ya have some people doing 1.5 for £20. just depends who ya know i wouldn't pay more than £200 an oz but i know peope who are paying £250+


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 3, 2012)

Here your talking buying an ounce (&#8364;250-&#8364;300ish($280-320)), splitting it to 8 3.5g bags and selling each for &#8364;50 ($60ish). &#8364;150 ($150-200) profit per ounce. 

Not that I deal but that's how it works.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Here your talking buying an ounce (&#8364;250-&#8364;300ish($280-320)), splitting it to 8 3.5g bags and selling each for &#8364;50 ($60ish). &#8364;150 ($150-200) profit per ounce.
> 
> Not that I deal but that's how it works.


This might sound weird, but even though a dubb might be .8-1.0
An 1/8th cant be more than $50-

Just for argument sake make it $300-$400 for the ounce cuz the OP has no connections.....
I know someone whos been sellin $500 O's for almost ten years.....(exclusively dubbs, but if you wanna O thats what it would cost...LoL He thinks he has the best shit in the world... )


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 5, 2012)

9 times out of 10 theres only crap bud about..
But when there is good stuff it's mostly cheese, mango, lemon or white widow
£10 for anything around 1g or so, usually the better it is the smaller it comes 
£20 for anything around 2.5g 
Can get Oz's for £220 normally, shit bud goes for about £190~


----------



## Fatty420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Grow your own, harvest, rinse and repeat


----------



## Deion619 (Feb 17, 2012)

sorry everyone for not posting more information.

the only way i can grow some is in a canyon behind my house. i have sold weed before using this method but i came here to see if anyone has a better way of doing it.. i have about 10 customers and about 3 of them used to buy an 1/8 everyday.. i usually have to re-up every 3-4 days.

my connection grows purple and orange kush in a room in his house. i may be able to get the ounces a bit cheaper than $300.


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

i bet theres TONS of mj fields in topanga canyon


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> 9 times out of 10 theres only crap bud about..
> But when there is good stuff it's mostly cheese, mango, lemon or white widow
> £10 for anything around 1g or so, usually the better it is the smaller it comes
> £20 for anything around 2.5g
> Can get Oz's for £220 normally, shit bud goes for about £190~


Thank God I live in the Bay Area


----------



## DROPZILLA (Feb 17, 2012)

28 grams
2 grams for 25 bucks 
14 grams x 25 bucks = 350

28 grams
2 grams for 30 bucks 
14 grams x 30 bucks = 420​
oz's where i live are around 250-280 - does this sound plausible for my hustle? 

might try this method with my next oz to get returning customers and build my clientele 
i want try to cut out the middle man and start pushing oz's by myself.. 
this - dime and dub - shit sucks.. i need more cash, more weed, and more cash!! (and more weed)


----------



## Deion619 (Feb 17, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> 28 grams
> 2 grams for 30 bucks
> 14 grams x 30 bucks = 420​




thanks. making $20 more is not much but thanks for helping me.​


----------



## DROPZILLA (Feb 17, 2012)

Deion619 said:


> thanks. making $20 more is not much but thanks for helping me.[/CENTER]


the fuck?!!?


----------



## Deion619 (Feb 17, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> the fuck?!!?


i guess you didnt know. i already had a way of making $100 from every ounce. you showed me a way i could make $20 more on every ounce


----------



## ADIDAS420 (Feb 19, 2012)

My thoughts on this subject would be if your selling your meds , figure out a way to grow your own with a lower cost. You can do that try buying in bulk or purchasing your own equipment. A simple rule of business in general would be , buy low sell high. This simply can be applied to the industry. From what Ive heard in this industry building a good relationship from someone who supplies you with medicine is key. Over time they will more than likely supply you at a lower rate which you could pass on to others. I will note this is just an observation , nor what i do . You have to show people respect who risk possible legal trouble to provide you meds. Just like anything in life there are good and bad people , use your judgment to try and determine what is right.


----------



## trux (Feb 19, 2012)

How to sell weed. Get a real job. Go to college and get a business degree. Use that degree to open your own dispensary. Sell weed.

Not as glamorous as slinging by the gram to make $100 but might be better in the long run.


----------



## jbsoriginality (Mar 19, 2012)

dude take ur ass to L.A. when me and my family went to see my bro grad his final stage of marine training in san diego we did some sightseeing. almost every city but especially la it was like this: You dont ask people,they ask u! so yeah Plus if u got large amounts then u wanna stay away from the border as there are alotta checkpoints. um another good place is Alamance county nc but u need to gain peoples trust unlike la where u just have to look like a stoner or buisnessman!


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Mar 19, 2012)

heres what it comes down to boys and girls...its not how much you sell it for its how much u sell, im not about to teach you economics but like everything eles in the world its about supply and damand...if u sell it for cheaper you get more customers there for u make more money, once you have the market you raise the price and cash out....then start over with a new name and low prices and do it all over again BUT!!! heres a huge but...i hope you have a good job or some buisness' cuz cops follow money and if you dont have a reason for all the money you have there gunna get you...i dont know anything about selling drugs...just sayn. good luck....

THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE MONEY OFF WEED WITH LOW RISK IS TO GROW UR OWN AND SMOKE UR OWN AND GET A JOB....and save the money you would spend on weed each week.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 25, 2012)

Deion619 said:


> the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


buy a qp for 1,000. thats 2,240 by tha g. but u wont sell it by tha gram, not even close, you'd get about 1,750 off it. boom profit


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 26, 2012)

Deion619 said:


> thanks. making $20 more is not much but thanks for helping me.[/CENTER]


if your buying ounces for 400 than i would not concider selling. the person who sells to you is making a shit ton then. i would put a max on 380 for an o. and sell 8th for 60$ then you get 480. or gram it out and end up with 560


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 26, 2012)

its not worth it to sell if your getting an ounce for even 300 in my opinion.. unless you already have a shit load of clientelle, in that case send out a mass text


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 26, 2012)

this is not the place for this type of thread...

remember everyone.. selling marijuana can get you arrested and in a whole world of shit..... card or not


----------



## F A B (Mar 26, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> this is not the place for this type of thread...
> 
> remember everyone.. selling marijuana can get you arrested and in a whole world of shit..... card or not


thank u i was wondering when someone was going to say this 
its post like this about illegal activity that gets sites on radar 
dont ask dont tell is best 
if u want to sling weed best not to ask on a public forum


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

here is a friendly reminder of Big Brother

Federal Marijuana laws from NORML website










*





Incarceration *​
*





Fine*​*Possession*
 Any amount (first offense)
misdemeanor
1 year
$1,000
Any amount (second offense)
misdemeanor
15 days MMS*
$2,500
Any amount (subsequent offense)
misdemeanor or felony
90 days MMS* - 3 years
$5,000
*Mandatory minimum sentence.
 *Sale or Cultivation *
 Less than 50 plants/50 kg (first offense)
felony
not more than 5 years
$250,000
50-99 plants/50-99 kg (first offense)
felony

not more than 20 years​$1,000,000
100-999 plants/100-999 kg (first offense)
felony
5 - 40 years
$2M-$5M
1000 plants/1000 kg or more (first offense)
felony
10 years - life
$4M-$10M
To a minor
felony
double penalty
double penalty
Within 1,000 feet of a school, or other specified areas
felony
double penalty
double penalty
Gift of small amount

see Possession​ *Miscellaneous* (paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc...)
 Paraphernalia sale
felony
3 years
none




*Details*
​

Possession of marijuana is punishable by up to one year in jail and a minimum fine of $1,000 for a first conviction. For a second conviction, the penalties increase to a 15-day mandatory minimum sentence with a maximum of two years in prison and a fine of up to $2,500. Subsequent convictions carry a 90-day mandatory minimum sentence and a maximum of up to three years in prison and a fine of up to $5,000.
Distribution of a small amount of marijuana, for no remuneration, is treated as possession. Manufacture or distribution of less than 50 plants or 50 kilograms of marijuana is punishable by up to five years in prison and a fine of up to $250,000. For 50-99 plants or 50-99 kilograms the penalty increases not more than 20 years in prison and a fine of up to $1 million if an individual, $5 million if other than an individual for the first offense. Manufacture or distribution of 100-999 plants or 100-999 kilograms carries a penalty of 5 - 40 years in prison and a fine of $2-$5 Million. For 1000 plants or 1000 kilograms or more, the penalty increases to 10 years - life in prison and a fine of $4-$10 Million.
Distribution of greater than 5 grams of marijuana to a minor under the age of 21 doubles the possible penalties. Distribution within 1,000 feet of a school, playground, public housing or within 100 feet of a youth center, public pool or video arcade also doubles the possible penalties.
The sale of paraphernalia is punishable by up to three years in prison.
The sentence of death can be carried out on a defendant who has been found guilty of manufacturing, importing or distributing a controlled substance if the act was committed as part of a continuing criminal enterprise &#8211; but only if the defendant is (1) the principal administrator, organizer, or leader of the enterprise or is one of several such principal administrators, organizers, or leaders, and (2) the quantity of the controlled substance is 60,000 kilograms or more of a mixture or substance containing a detectable amount of marijuana, or 60,000 or more marijuana plants, or the if the enterprise received more than $20 million in gross receipts during any 12-month period of its existence.
Applicable Statute:


*Mandatory Minimum Sentence*

When someone is convicted of an offense punishable by a mandatory minimum sentence, the judge must sentence the defendant to the mandatory minimum sentence or to a higher sentence. The judge has no power to sentence the defendant to less time than the mandatory minimum. A prisoner serving an MMS for a federal offense and for most state offenses will not be eligible for parole. Even peaceful marijuana smokers sentenced to "life MMS" must serve a life sentence with no chance of parole


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of the assholes in the US re-selling commercial fucked-up weed deserve to be arrested.


----------



## F A B (Mar 27, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Most of the assholes in the US re-selling commercial fucked-up weed deserve to be arrested.



to them its all about money they lost their love for growing if they ever had any
they sold out for $


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow I'm greatful that I live in canada and most places I go I can find good product for 200 a zip!


----------



## F A B (Mar 28, 2012)

this is how [video=youtube;mbHLj7xt5Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbHLj7xt5Rw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> to them its all about money they lost their love for growing if they ever had any
> they sold out for $


Yes, and I was referring to those who intentionally allow pollination for seeded weight, use synthetic pesticides, and then mishandle it after harvest etc. And amazingly, people still buy/sell the shit b/c they don't know any better, don't have access to higher quality, or just don't GAF.


----------



## carl.burnette (Mar 29, 2012)

Deion619 said:


> the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


Sorry.. whats a 1.7? We buy & sell oz ($150-200) or by the quarter which is a 1/4 ounce ($50). Is that an eighth?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 29, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yes, and I was referring to those who intentionally allow pollination for seeded weight, use synthetic pesticides, and then mishandle it after harvest etc. And amazingly, people still buy/sell the shit b/c they don't know any better, don't have access to higher quality, or just don't GAF.


Very good post!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 29, 2012)

carl.burnette said:


> Sorry.. whats a 1.7? We buy & sell oz ($150-200) or by the quarter which is a 1/4 ounce ($50). Is that an eighth?


A half of an eighth


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 2, 2012)

Why not just call it 2 grams? I guess if your weighing it out that accuratly. I dont think I have ever weighed anything out. 2 fingers in a bag 



I85BLAX said:


> A half of an eighth


----------



## Frmphillywithpride (Apr 16, 2012)

sheeshhh Wow alot of bitching in this thread...smoke and chill out...i would say you should take some time think of every little detail first....i say this bc your already fucking up...you want the right ppl to no your trappin...not the entire world, you also have to get a better connect....if your paying 4 bills a zip tht bud has passed throu plenty of hands...you dont want this bc with each set of hands the price goes up....even handling the bud fucks it up and it dosent have the amazing bag appeal it once had... believe me I've been on the block and around the corner plenty of times. I live in philly and you can get caught with up to a zip and they just take it from you...a 300$ fine is also possible for first offense......few years back we would just have a zip each n just eye everything out...make noless then 625 a zip just by pushing g's...could have made a lil more but ayyyye gotta smoke lol.

This was a few years back and I didnt g.a.s about the fine but you live n learn...i dnt no were you live or how strict your laws are but like I said take so,e alone time and think, think some more and think some more after that bc u might have missed something...

Be smart stay safe n smoke some budds


----------



## DrunkyTheClownNhamburgler (Apr 21, 2012)

LOL for those of you who are against drug dealers then you need to get a fucking reality check if you go to a place that sells medicine. 

waaah waaah its a crime for selling weed it will make you a criminal.. yea well I don't five a fuck! am I breaking any of the commandments? NO! am I molesting little girls? robbing banks and punching grannies in the face? NO!


----------



## whufc (Apr 21, 2012)

I do not understand when people say this is not a site for dealers, i would place a bet that over 50% of people on here have or are currently dealing the herb!


----------



## Frmphillywithpride (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^^^+1 exactly......not me thou lol


----------



## DoctorSmoke (May 2, 2012)

whufc said:


> I do not understand when people say this is not a site for dealers, i would place a bet that over 50% of people on here have or are currently dealing the herb!


 exactly. not only that but alot of ppl on here were fortunate to find a doctor that would sign, regardless of what u told them. alot of ppl smoke pot for sore backs n joints, u know what most doctors say to that? take a tylenol.


----------



## NickIsHigh (May 14, 2012)

this is how it is around me man gram/10$ 8th/25$ quater/40-50$ half/65-80$ ounce/130$-150$ and this is of reggie


----------



## hunter21312 (May 15, 2012)

Dumb ass loser


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 17, 2012)

damn that is alot for reg. and your in cali? right now im getting some supossed sour d for 130 a half. its pretty nice. i used to sell. but dont think i used this site. i think alot of people just trolling here are dealers possibly. no reason to talk much hear theres not much talk about dealing. but most people dealing with marijuana like to learn how to grow it.


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 26, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> I am still trying to figure out were he came up with the money to buy a scale that can accurately measure a 1.7g bag..


??? i use such a scale every day. digitally accurate to 0.1 grain (0.00648 grams) for making cartridges. costs like 30 bucks at a reloading supply joint or from Dillon.


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 26, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> [video=youtube;qlDN5I9zN5Q]
> 
> Guess this would be an example of how not too do it.....


`and all i get is mormons and jehovahs witnesses...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

If you have to ask YOU shouldn't be doing it


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 27, 2012)

hopefully you sell it to people for money haha and for a profit.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 27, 2012)

I perfer to buy half o's just incase some bull shit goes down and they cant pin me for a felony for having over 21grams.
Heres my math.

I have triple digit scale so it comes out like .66 and on a double digit itll show .7-
So inturn saves you good amount of money to get a coke scale.
I dont sell to make money, i sell to smoke... infact.. i dont look at it as dealing.
I distribute to freinds only and look at it as helping them out. anyways i get half os of some good shit for 130.
So thats 13 dime bags i got to sell to get my reup. 13 x .66
Thats 8.58 i got to sell to make my money back.. leaves me with 5.42 grams to smoke or sell for extra profit.
I sell half o a day easy.. good thing to know alot of freindly old timer pot heads


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 13, 2012)

whats with these medical patients think their better than everybody else YOUR STILL A FUCKING CRIMINAL!!! fed law you dummies 13 states are medical theirs over 50 states total including puerto rico and shit your less than 1/4 in the buisness its you fucking med patients that stood against legalizing in calli your all a bunch of hipocrits any med patient with a problem with non med users go suck a dick these dealers are who sell to our cancer patients I'm sorry but we don't have douchy dispensery's like you 13 states your a minority here


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

whufc said:


> Thats quite pricey bro, people in my area would rarely accept anything less than 2g for 20quid, there again when i went to London i noticed a lot of my 20bags were under 2g but the bud was nice, i have also heard quite a few horror story's from friends in Scotland & Ireland as well, people banging out mid grade for £20 a gram over there!


Deffo , not a very nice state of affairs.

I can get it if you payed well over the odds for an ounce, however some of the gusy get it at £200 a oz(ok stuff , not primo tho) and still do it at £20 a gram, only reason people put up with it i guess is no other contacts and its a dial service , will deliver anywhere you want.


----------



## The,,Roach,,ERA (Jun 14, 2012)

anyone kno which dispensary pays top dollar for good cannibus in so cal?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 17, 2012)

damn thats harsh 20 pound for a gram thats almost $40 U.S. on the east cost I pay 50-60 bucks for an 1/8 or 20 a gram of killer. mids are like 30-40 bucks an 1/8 yall got the sellers market for sure


kanx said:


> Deffo , not a very nice state of affairs.
> 
> I can get it if you payed well over the odds for an ounce, however some of the gusy get it at £200 a oz(ok stuff , not primo tho) and still do it at £20 a gram, only reason people put up with it i guess is no other contacts and its a dial service , will deliver anywhere you want.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2012)

SimonD said:


> Don't be ridiculous. There's no money in what you're thinking about doing and a whole lot of risk. Buying an ounce, 1.7g bags, are you kidding?
> 
> You want to make money selling weed? Learn how to grow it, do it really well, and you'll make a living. I don't know if I should sit here and teach Criminal Enterprise 101, though. lol
> 
> Simon


 well put oprah


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2012)

mids are 30-40 an 8th... im on the east coast to but dang... for the headies its about 50 60 1/8th but i think thats the same everywhere.... but jeeze 40 a g lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont know about that around boston they charge like $30 for a gram of kush thats fuckin crazy and they only sell grams I don't go down their for indow for damn sure I use to buy pounds of schwag down their for like $700-$800 bring it back and charge 20 a 1/8 they pay more for schwag and less for dank around here you could make a fortune making runs from mass to vt and nh and make more then double your money pushing scwag from mass you can triple your money on a bundle of dope


srh88 said:


> mids are 30-40 an 8th... im on the east coast to but dang... for the headies its about 50 60 1/8th but i think thats the same everywhere.... but jeeze 40 a g lol


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

I can tell how to sell weed legally in Canada if that helps anyone???


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 23, 2012)

Different ways of selling weed

In bud form
In edibles
Resin
Hash
Not limited to these instances


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 23, 2012)

legally! is that medical ?


GuerillaGrowers said:


> I can tell how to sell weed legally in Canada if that helps anyone???


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 24, 2012)

kinda.. even if you just have a section 56 like me


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 24, 2012)

heres the deal... In july, or a few months later, health Canada will release there new regulations guidelines etc.. while it hasnt been published, the insiders have said theres a commercial growers permit cming.. so in other words, to use me as an example... Im going to Guelph university to study plant sciences and molecular biology as a masters.. when im done, i wanna become a seed breeder, and compassion clubowner/ dispensary.... in Canada, if you have a MMAR, thats the real deal legit all over the country license, you HAVE to buy from heath canad, and theres only one incia, no choice... now, when i open my dispensary.. i need growers.. so if I put you down on the paperwork as a COMMERCIAL grower, then you can now LEGALLY grow bud for me for my clnic.. AS MUCH AS YOU WANT, OR I WANT IMEAN, SINCE I WOULD BE THE OWNER, YOU THE DESIGNATED GROWER


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 24, 2012)

heres the rule in ontario on your marijuana prescribing info.. its not based on plants like it used to be,, it WAS 5-6 platns.. now its based on a case by case basis, mostly on your type of pain, and your pain threshold.. so if i for instance, who has documented almost suicidal chronic pain.. i need LOTS of smoke per day to keep me in line.. i could just say that i need a quarter, or a ounce a day to smoe as i have a high tolerance... then for me anyways, you can grow enough weed to supply me wit an ounce per day... the more clients, the more your limit is.. and even BETTER. health canada will ALSO be looking to hire a few breeding companies to hire onto commercial contracts to produce weed for the govt, as they also plant o start offering patients around 12 different strains to choose from... currently their testing different ones


----------



## el throttle (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr420man said:


> why so much cancer in your family? thats ridiculous



yeah and i didnt know weed was only good for cancer...


----------



## budup16 (Dec 4, 2012)

My advice is grow your own medicine and sell to those who need it  that's what I do I add about 400 to my wallet not a lot but it funds the next grow


----------



## Kervork (Dec 4, 2012)

You're never gonna hit the big time breaking down ounces and selling them kid. I wouldn't make a career out of it. 

If you have to ask how to make money selling weed then you should probably pay a bit more attention in math class.


----------



## Brandon LaDue (Jun 4, 2022)

Deion619 said:


> the only way i can think of right now is to buy an OZ. of good bud and sell 1.7's for 25$... the only problem is that $100 is not that good of a profit... do you guys have any other ways to sell weed on a small scale?


Not for nothing bro... It seems like you need to find some higher quality nuggets. In my experience people will give good$ for high quality cannabis. It has to be REAL HEADIES though. Not some work bud that looks like didn't receive much love during the grow.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Brandon LaDue said:


> Not for nothing bro... It seems like you need to find some higher quality nuggets. In my experience people will give good$ for high quality cannabis. It has to be REAL HEADIES though. Not some work bud that looks like didn't receive much love during the grow.


It's a 12 year old thread that this idiot spammer trying to promote his buddies illegal weed business bumped. I don't think he's around anymore.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 4, 2022)

Haha.......thread is from when one could actually make a living off of weed.Those days are gone with the wind.


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 4, 2022)

vertnugs said:


> Haha.......thread is from when one could actually make a living off of weed.Those days are gone with the wind.


Now you have people making seeds for a living, with zero effort in actual breeding.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

vertnugs said:


> Haha.......thread is from when one could actually make a living off of weed.Those days are gone with the wind.


Nonsense, top shelf indoor still bottoms out at like $2k/lb almost anywhere in the US. Plenty of profit margin if your quality is competitive. Yeah gone at the days when a guy with a couple lights could grow a room full of mids first run and make a year’s salary but if you put in the time and work you can still make it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Nonsense, top shelf indoor still bottoms out at like $2k/lb almost anywhere in the US. Plenty of profit margin if your quality is competitive. Yeah gone at the days when a guy with a couple lights could grow a room full of mids first run and make a year’s salary but if you put in the time and work you can still make it.


Not here in Oregon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Nonsense, top shelf indoor still bottoms out at like $2k/lb almost anywhere in the US. Plenty of profit margin if your quality is competitive. Yeah gone at the days when a guy with a couple lights could grow a room full of mids first run and make a year’s salary but if you put in the time and work you can still make it.


Not here in Ca. 1000-1200 for fire indoor right now


----------



## solakani (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Not here in Ca. 1000-1200 for fire indoor right now


The west coast isn't part of the rest of America as far as cannabis prices are concerned. It might as well be another country.  

This needs to be updated with "Cheap Weed".


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Middle school.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 18, 2022)

South Florida getting all their weed from California for $800 a pound. No fucking idea how it's getting here but most home growers are ruined. If you don't sell for around $1200 or less for a pound people move on.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Jul 19, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Nonsense, top shelf indoor still bottoms out at like $2k/lb almost anywhere in the US. Plenty of profit margin if your quality is competitive. Yeah gone at the days when a guy with a couple lights could grow a room full of mids first run and make a year’s salary but if you put in the time and work you can still make it.


Any where in the U.S.?Bold statement.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 19, 2022)

vertnugs said:


> Any where in the U.S.?Bold statement.


Clearly says “almost anywhere,” reading comprehension, learn it.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 21, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Clearly says “almost anywhere,” reading comprehension, learn it.





So,how much of a difference is there between "anywhere" and "almost anywhere"?

Still a BOLD statement either way.You must being selling in every state yourself if you're going to make a statement as such,wouldn't ya think?Otherwise how do you back up your claim?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2022)

I know a few cops that would love to buy it from you … tell me more.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I know a few cops that would love to buy it from you … tell me more.



They payin 2k/lb?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2022)

vertnugs said:


> They payin 2k/lb?


Yeah … money is marked but spendable.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jul 28, 2022)

Spent too many years watching my Brother brag about what he had selling. Then next thing I know he lost all of it and going to Prison. In long run he spent most his life in Prison.


----------

